# 1000 watt Fitco mega fogger and others



## Nchaunting

I had the same problems that everyone else did with these piece of crap foggers , this is an email I sent to the manager at First Imperial Trading Company. This is the company that manufactures these products.....

I had purchased a 1000 watt mega fogger and a ground fogger from my local party city no more than a week ago. When I got the first one home I attempted to test it out. I filled up the resovoir with the fitco fog juice and let the machine run through its heating phase. When the machine was done heating up (the light turned on) I then turned on the remote for the machine and a nice high pressure burst of fog came out of the machine for about 3 minutes. After that the fogger went back into its reheating phase and when it was ready again I turned the remote back on and this time the fog did not come out. I unplugged the machine and let it cool down. The next day I attempted to retry the machine, I checked the fog juice to make sure there was enough in there and there was plenty. I let the machine heat up and then turned the remote on and no fog came out again. I exchanged that machine for a new one from party city thinking that it was a defective machine. The second machine did the same thing as the first. I am now on my third machine that is currently doing the same as the first two have been doing. As of right now, I am currently sure that it is a problem with the brand and not the indiviual machines. I am currently part of a halloween forum and there is about 8 other cases of this same behavior happening with your products. The ground fogger is also not working up to par. It is doing the same thing as the other fogger but instead of no fog coming out, there is a tiny bit but with no pressure. Party City is telling there customers that they will not take these foggers back so I am sure your company will find a way to keep happy customers, and to compensate the ones that are not to pleased at this moment.

The Manager's email is [email protected]

Please if you are having the same problems write him, see what we can do about this product! Since we all know Party City won't do anything:finger: . Overwelm his e-mail, lets kick this companies butt into gear!! 

:xbones: Rebecca and Chris:xbones:


----------



## Hellspawn

I bought the 1000w model last year, heated it up, worked great, ran all my chiller tests, worked great.. couple nights before halloween, fired it up for my family and friends, 2 hours later, dead.

The resivoir was kept topped off the entire night, I absolutely refuse to buy any fitco fog machines from here on out.

I contacted Party City and they flat out refused to refund or exchange, I can understand not refunding seasonal merchandise, but this is rediculous.

For a budget Fog machine, Lite f/x or Gemmy is going to be your best bet.


----------



## Nchaunting

Well here it is guys, the manager of the First Imperial has contacted us back and they are replacing the foggers no cost. Not really sure if it's a good thing or not but wait and see I guess.....


----------



## Hellspawn

For ghits and siggles, I sent him an email, not really expecting anything out of it, but figured it was worth a try.


----------



## Moon Dog

When you guys say that you turned the remote back on and the fog didn't come out, 
do you hear the pump running?


----------



## Nchaunting

Moon Dog said:


> When you guys say that you turned the remote back on and the fog didn't come out,
> do you hear the pump running?


Yes you could hear it running and it would put out some fog but barely enough to see it.......


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sounds like it is plugged?


----------



## Moon Dog

Take a look at the following link and give this a try.

Fogger Cleaning

I doubt that cleaning will fix the issue since these failed so quickly.

But it's worth a try...

Can you see the tube that goes into the fluid? If so, can you see 
fluid being pulled from the reservoir?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

One thing I know on these units.
They were new in the market 3 yrs ago. So, they've been setting in a warehouse for that long. Most just clog right out of the box at this point.
Simple cleaning will probably correct this.
A small wire it to the nozzle while operating (careful it's gonna be hot!)

I sold a ton of these when they were new, not so much now due to service issues....yah!


----------



## Nchaunting

Thank you for the tips, I will give them a try and I will let you know what the verdict is...


----------



## Moon Dog

Good to know Jeff... if they have sat for a while in the warehouse, then they could be plugged.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I try to have valuable input from time to time!? lol


----------



## Moon Dog

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I try to have valuable input from time to time!? lol


Can't be wrong all the time eh?


----------



## Nchaunting

So we have a new update Please read I am finding this funnier and funnier: 

Ok as you know that last thing we heard was ok we will send you new foggers FREE of charge right.......HAHAHA here is the next string of emails:

> >Chris:
> >Please email me the copy of receipt on the 1000 watt fogger.
> >Thnx.
> >rajpal

Sure here are both receipts, the one for the 100 watt and the one for 
>the ground fogger. I circled the items that are in concern. Please 
>send me an email letting me know that you received these.
>
>Thanks
>Chris
>

OK Now this one cracks me up....

Sent at 8:49 PM
Thanks, we will ship you a ground fogger and a 1000 watt fog machine
rajpal

Sent at 8:50PM
Please ship the machines back at your expense and I will send the
replacement free of cost and charge.
rajpal

YOU HAVE GOT TO BE JOKING ME!!!!!!!!!!!!

So this is what I had to say!!! 

Rajpal, 

Please explain to me why I would want to send the machines back to you at MY COST?!?! To send these it will cost me close to $30.00!! So yet again I will waste money with your company, I was under the obvious IMPRESSION that your company was going to make this problem up to it's customers and now I find out I will be spending more money. No way, this is a joke..... you might want to be more careful what you say to people and in what you promise. The first email I received back was saying that "Hi Chris; Please give us your address we will replace free of cost for you.Thnx. 
rajpal. How is this free of cost? Nothing was stated about me having to pay for the shipping! So let me be clear at this point you want them back that's fine since they have no use for me, but I AM NOT PAYING for the shipping your company will and second I will be going to 5 on your side about your product and to everyone on the Haunted forums and anywhere else I can. I will personally explain to people your IDEA of customer service at it's finest, a JOKE! I thought you might want to see what others have to say about your product.... 

"I bought the 1000w model last year, heated it up, worked great, ran all my chiller tests, worked great.. couple nights before halloween, fired it up for my family and friends, 2 hours later, dead. 

The reservoir was kept topped off the entire night, I absolutely refuse to buy any fitco fog machines from here on out. 

I contacted Party City and they flat out refused to refund or exchange, I can understand not refunding seasonal merchandise, but this is ridiculous. 

For a budget Fog machine, Lite f/x or Gemmy is going to be your best bet." 

oh look another..... 

"My brand spanking new fogger quit working last night after a total of 2 operation hours, wondering if anyone else has had problems with the Fitco line and if there is anything I can do to fix it? 

I called around town and no one has them in stock so im stuck without fog this year after spending quite some time and money building a fogger chiller 

The pump vibrates like mad, reminded me of when I fist started it up for a quick test the first time and the pump needed to be primed." 


SO Rajpal it seems that your product isn't looking so great and we aren't the only people having issues with these foggers. 

Regards 
Chris


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, you could always drive it there yourself?
J/K
Ship it parcel post, it will take 3 extra days, but save on shipping.

And FYI, I've had a 1000wt FITCO for 3 yrs, it's been a stand by and extra.
Still works great, in fact it sat in my garage for a year, unused until last year. Worked every night without a glitch.


----------



## Nchaunting

Wish we had your luck


----------



## Nchaunting

What would you recommend for a good one in the budget next year, the ground fogger works good enough for this year


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If you want a real fogger you'll have to give up gemmy, fitco and so on.
I like vei, but you're gonna pay for one. there is roscoe (ouch expensive...way) chauvet, not convinced on quality yet. American DJ, same as chauvet..just not sure. I kie what I like and that's what I sell. I have replace a couple of fitcos, not many, but for the money and budget...?
$59 for a 1000wt fogger is a pretty good deal in my book!


----------



## Hellspawn

As far as my Fitco not running, as soon as it stopped fogging, I immediatly assumed it was cloged, the pump was vibrating like mad, disconnected the pump from the heating element and rubber tubing and was able to blow air right through, there was no clog that I could see and there was nothing abstructing the air flow, seems like the pump litterally just siezed up, I could hear it running, but it would not move the juice.

On another note,

Ive saved 3 different lite f/x foggers from the trash that had all been ran with no fluid (clogged) took the pumps apart, cleaned them and they have been working awesome ever since.

Seems like I might have just gotten a defective pump in my fitco fogger? or the pumps in the lite f/x foggers are better quality.


----------



## heresjohnny

Hmmm, I was at party city today, and they have several fitco foggers, including the 1000 for $50. After reading this not so sure about getting one. I had a Fitco 700 that worked good a year, then was barely putting out fog this year. Tried cleaning with viniger/water, made sure nozzle was not clogged. Don't think I can take the pump apart. 

I guess I will see if Party City puts them on sale. Are the foggers all from 2004?


----------



## Hellspawn

I bought that 1000w fitco fogger from party city last year for 40.00 BEFORE halloween, Peronally, I wouldent touch it for 50.00 sounds like a ripoff to me, especially since they are notorious for being cheaply made.

If you could get one for 30.00, you might chance it, but even then.....


----------



## berzerkmonkey

Awww, hell. I just bought one today for $40... I hope I don't have the same problems you guys are having with the thing.


----------



## Nchaunting

heresjohnny said:


> Hmmm, I was at party city today, and they have several fitco foggers, including the 1000 for $50. After reading this not so sure about getting one. I had a Fitco 700 that worked good a year, then was barely putting out fog this year. Tried cleaning with viniger/water, made sure nozzle was not clogged. Don't think I can take the pump apart.
> 
> I guess I will see if Party City puts them on sale. Are the foggers all from 2004?


These foggers where bought this year 2007 about 2-3 months ago, so beware!!!!


----------



## Nchaunting

berzerkmonkey said:


> Awww, hell. I just bought one today for $40... I hope I don't have the same problems you guys are having with the thing.


GOOD LUCK!


----------



## heresjohnny

Nchaunting said:


> These foggers where bought this year 2007 about 2-3 months ago, so beware!!!!


 I was thinking of what Jeff said, about how they were new 3 years ago. I wonder if Party city is still selling fitco foggers from 3 years ago.


----------



## Richie

We were lucky with our 1000 watt Fitco we had to purchase a few weeks ago. Before and during Halloween, we put 3 gallons of fog juice through it. Amazingly it worked perfectly piped into our 30 gallon garbage can chiller. For 2008, we're going to purchase a one of the professional model foggers.


----------



## Vlad

I haven't had any trouble with Fitco foggers. I think the main trouble you might be having is in purchasing them thru Party City. Our local Party City has had the same pile of foggers (over forty of them) on the shelf for at least three years. The problem with that, is that they are stored dry, and the o-rings and seals dry up over time. I have had some success in un-seizing pumps, and in overcoming air bubbles, and other clogs in lines, by taking off the filter on the pick up tube, and using a syringe to force fog fluid into the tube at pressure while the machine is heated, and the remote activated.


----------

